# Guia de reparacion de celulares



## aroman (Ene 31, 2011)

Necesito que algun colega me diga donde encontrar cursos de reparacion de celulares en pdf para descargar pues no todos tenemos la posibilidad de descargar imagenes de discos o acceder a videos. Seria ideal que lo pudieramos encontrar en este foro para que todos tengamos acceso.
De antemano: GRACIAS


----------



## williamb (Feb 8, 2011)

por aca:
http://www.taringa.net/posts/downlo...nimiento-de-Telefonos-Celulares_Megapost.html
o sigue buscando ahi mismo , en taringa   hay muchos, ese es un ejemplo...


----------

